# [Day] of our first meeting, our day



## Casquilho

Rose is the flower chosen in the day
_Of our first meeting, our day_

I don't know how to translate the second line to Latin.


----------



## italo_da_b

Qualiter foederis nostra


----------



## Starfrown

I can't quite understand the original here:

_É a flor escolhida no dia
Do primeiro encontro do nosso dia_

I was thinking that the _dia do primeiro encontro_ and _nosso dia_ referred to the same thing, but he has _do_ before the latter, which seems to give something like the following:

"[It] is the flower chosen on the day
of our first meeting, of our day"

I can't make sense of it.  How can you refer to something chosen "on the day of our day"?  Is it possible that the second _do_ here should be thought of as "on."  I suppose I'm thinking of such English expressions as "of an evening" for "in the evening."  I don't know much about Portugese, so I'll need some explanation before attempting a translation into Latin.


----------



## Casquilho

That baffled me too. I think it was a poetic license, slightly departed from rigorous grammar. The sense generally is:

_É a flor escolhida no dia_
_Do primeiro encontro, nosso dia_

It's the flower chosen in the day
Of our first meeting, our day

"_do nosso dia_", of our day, may also express the poetic idea, "dia do nosso dia", day of our day, the remarked joy within a love relationship. I would cut the preposition "do" and translate as above, for, as Horace and Jerome said, if you translate word by word, it seems absurd.


----------



## lacrimae

Casquilho said:


> Rose is the flower chosen in the day
> _Of our first meeting, our day_
> 
> I don't know how to translate the second line to Latin.


 My proposal
Rosa est flos electa  in die primi nostri concilii, nostra die.

 I choose feminine die because in this case it is a concrete date.


----------



## Casquilho

lacrimae said:


> I choose feminine die because in this case it is a concrete date.



Now I'm perplex! May you choose a substantive's gender? I thought a substantive or adjective in Latin would only be neutral, masculine, or feminine, I never dreamd there could be substantives which acquire this or that gender according to the context!


----------



## lacrimae

There are some words that they admit both genders according to the meaning. Dies can use masculine and feminine .


----------



## Secco

Do you know that we could build a "sibylline" sentence?
Maybe altering ,a little bit, the original sentence.

Here an attempt:

Rose  chosen (or) Flower chosen ,
in the day,
the our day,
Of our meeting.


----------

